# skin width?



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

when buying skins, how wide do you buy?

Going with the under foot width of your ski would seem the easiest, but i'm sure you give up climbing performance.

Do you go full width at tip and tall and trim? or something between?


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Pretty good "how to" get it done. How to Trim / Cut Ski Climbing Skins | evo

2MM short of each edge is where I left mine. Not so important at the tip as they explain.


----------

